# Sturbridge Show



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

Was held today. Very well run, and nicely organized as far as pigeon shows go. It was decorated well for the holidays, and had a substantial raffle, which was actually run when they said it would be, unlike both the Maine and Faircount shows. There were several nice demonstrations, as well as video screenings last night of some of the German shows.

Contrary to popular belief here, there was no killing or releasing of the unwanted breeders' culls. None were simply left behind or discarded in the dumpster as many nonexhibitors seem to think happens at many shows.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would love if you could show some pictures please?  

Can we..can we?


----------



## reduced (Oct 8, 2006)

hi luca i was there as well and i agree nice show. i was able to breath and enjoy my selfe. you may or may not have seen me i was the only guy there that looks just like old saint nick. armand


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It really would be great if you have some pics to post some here, I would love to see
them.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI LUCA, Great to hear that the Sturbridge Show was so good ,hope that you will keep us on the west coast informed on the shows back east.Did you have any birds in the enterd in the show? If so hope that you did well. GEORGE


----------



## reduced (Oct 8, 2006)

hi george how are you? i went to the faircount show they judge doves alot diff. from the last time i was there. much nicer setup. take care reduced.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*some pictures...*



Trees Gray said:


> I would love if you could show some pictures please?



Hi there,
I attended the Sturbridge show as a spectator. This was the first pigeon show I'd ever been to, and I enjoyed seeing the many different breeds up close. I especially liked the parlor roller demo - I'd only seen videos of roller performances before and it was much more dramatic to see "in person."

I took some photos of a few birds...but I didn't take very good notes as to which breeds & colors were which. I was just too darned excited! Apologies for the lack of notation, but here are the pix, in my: Sturbridge Pigeon Show Album on flickr.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Karen! Thank you so much for posting those pictures for us. I'll bet our experts can ID all the birds for us!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen

Thank you very much for responding to my request, those birds are gorgeous!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karen, 

YESSS....Thanks for posting these pictures and thanks as well to Terry for bumping this thread up for me 

Karen, this pigeon, the one you referred to as the "bass pigeon" is a Giant Runt pigeon, this is the breed I keep They really are huge and impressive pigeons in my opinion and this particular bird is very nice indeed. Would make a perfect mate for my Eggbert if she were a "her"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Brad - thought I would like a Fantail someday...nope...WANT A RUNT! 


Maybe SOME day! I just LOVE those birds...'cause they look so "huggable???"

Besides, after Squeaks, would take an IMPOSING bird to keep my cats in line!  

Like the Scottish Fold cat, those Runts were "love at first sight!!"


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Brad - thought I would like a Fantail someday...nope...WANT A RUNT!
> 
> 
> Maybe SOME day! I just LOVE those birds...'cause they look so "huggable???"
> ...


LOL Shi

I don't blame you one bit. I had read about runts in my books when I was younger and always admired them going by the descriptions of their size and stature. However, and until I saw one up close, I couldn't believe it! These birds are huge pigeons and very huggable. You really can hug them and I do hug mine These aren't dainty nor delicate birds by any means, lol. Actually, today when I was at the mall shopping, I saw a pair of silver diamond doves in a pet store and BY GEEZE these birds looked so tiny to me They were so diminutive that it seemed my birds would/could swallow them whole. They were even smaller than the canaries in the cage next to them! 

After seeing this picture that Karen has posted from the show, I think I've got a renewed sense to go out looking again for another runt for Eggbert Maybe not now, but soon into the new year!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL Shi
> 
> I don't blame you one bit. I had read about runts in my books when I was younger and always admired them going by the descriptions of their size and stature. However, and until I saw one up close, I couldn't believe it! These birds are huge pigeons and very huggable. You really can hug them and I do hug mine These aren't dainty nor delicate birds by any means, lol. Actually, today when I was at the mall shopping, I saw a pair of silver diamond doves in a pet store and BY GEEZE these birds looked so tiny to me They were so diminutive that it seemed my birds would/could swallow them whole. They were even smaller than the canaries in the cage next to them!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, many thanks for the photos. It was great seeing a variety of pigeons.

Brad, I am SO HAPPY to hear you are considering getting Eggbert a mate. I think you'll enjoy a new "baby" also. Now, don't wait too long after the new year.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks, Shi & Maggie...

I will OF COURSE keep everyone abreast of any developments in regards to me getting a new runt or runt(S) for my 3-some

Can't make any promises or give any time schedules but I think I will go out again looking early in the new year and see what kind of birds are available in the "circuit".

For me, it's always been a matter of worry....bringing in a new pigeon into the fold, and because the breeders of runts are very limited here. The bottom line is that most of the runts come from the same place in this region and ultimately from a breeder that I totally & completely have lost faith in

I won't risk things that I did before and I'm a lot smarter than I was 5/6 years ago.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The pigeon with the big rosette was a tail marked OGO. What's funny is that there were only two being shown. Karen, did you see the Valencian Figuritas, the tiny little pigeons? If so, those were mine.
Daryl


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*pix*

Hi again,
Glad the photos are appreciated.
I must say that the Giant Runts amazed me. They did seem quite huggable. And their deep coo made me smile...My husband and I dubbed them the "bass pigeon," kind of like the bass fiddle. We couldn't get over how BIG they are.

Seeing the many breeds of pigeons up close made me wish I lived in the country so I could have some of each! Maybe someday...

Happy Holidays everyone.
~K


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a German shield Owl.

Yes, they do have a cute smile.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I will try to ID the birds in the pictures some have been ID already.I don't know how to bring up the picture as I try to ID,but will start with the big picture first.
CRESTED TAIL OWL
DOUBLE CRESTED TRUMPETER
JACOBIN
JACOBIN
CAPUCHINE
SHIELD MARKED OWL
SCANDAROON
CAPUCHINE
NOT SURE THIS COULD BE A SHORTFACED TUMBLER
NOT SURE MAY BE A SHORTFACED TUMBLER
CREST TAIL OWL(SAME AS THE FIRST PICTURE)
NOT SURE ???
ENGLISH POUTER
ENGLISH POUTER
RUNT
RUNT
RUNT


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the ID's, George! Folks .. there are two birds in the first picture which George has numbered as 1 and 2 and logically so .. just don't let it throw you off on matching up the ID's to the rest of the pictures. There's also another Runt at the end that is not on George's list .. total of four Runts.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I wish in a way, I had gone, but I had too much to do. All those different pigeons!

I do hope Mr. Squeaks lives a long life because I and Garye the pigeon could never believe another pigeon could replace him. Ordinary pigeons have a certain beauty of their own. (Garye will attest to that!)


----------

